# Torn fin



## SlavetoImpulse (Apr 22, 2008)

So, I had to do an emergency fish transfer. My betta, Cow--I know it's weird name, but he's a purple-marble colored fish with splotches on his body and fins--had to be put into one of those critter carriers, because the tank I had him in cracked for whatever reason. After I had put him in, I noticed his right ventral fin seemed to be torn. This might seem like a stupid question, but will the fin heal and grow back? :?


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

it should heal back. just make sure you have good water quality too help the process
do you know what he tore his fin on?


----------



## SlavetoImpulse (Apr 22, 2008)

No, and I don't know how long it's been like that, either. He's sadly had a couple of tank changes--which I know isn't good for him--for various reasons. It could've happened any of those times, or just today.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Do you know why your tank cracked? I'm just worried the stand/table you're keeping it on is uneven, which is what caused it to break. Tanks don't just break without a reason, I wouldn't want this to happen again with the replacement tank.

Also, yes, the fin should heal just fine. Make sure your water parameters are pristine and keep an eye out for infection just in case.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

Feeding him high quality foods should speed up the healing process.


----------



## SlavetoImpulse (Apr 22, 2008)

It isn't an uneven surface. I have no idea what could've caused it to crack, but you're right, it doesn't just crack for no reason. I'd get glass if it wasn't so heavy.

What is considered a "high quality" food? I only feed him dried bloodworms. Should he be eating something else?


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

imo id just get a 10g glass tank setup. depending on what hardware you already have, the tank itself is only 12 bucks at petco. if something bad happens, its only 12 bucks for a new one [/list]


----------



## SlavetoImpulse (Apr 22, 2008)

That would be ideal, but I have no place for a 10g setup. My room, where Cow and I live, is the size of a walk-in closet. Lol. I can't spare the space.

Sad, I know.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

my tank is also leaking....I have ordered a new one.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd supplement the freeze dried bloodworms with a more complete food like Hikari betta pellets. Freeze dried bloodworms are fine, but I wouldn't use them as a staple. Bettas also love life foods, if you're willing to deal with them on occasion. The pellets can be bought at just about any pet store, but for live foods you'd probably have to go to a specialty fish store - Petco & Petsmart don't carry them. Live foods are not necessary, but they're a good choice (as a supplement) and my bettas love them.


----------



## SlavetoImpulse (Apr 22, 2008)

What sort of live foods do they eat? And why are they a hassle?

So, I should buy pellets as well? I'll do it when I pick up a new tank this week.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

SlavetoImpulse said:


> What sort of live foods do they eat? And why are they a hassle?
> 
> So, I should buy pellets as well? I'll do it when I pick up a new tank this week.


yes either flakes or pellets as a main staple food in his diet will be great


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

Live bloodworms are easy, and my bettas really like them. Blackworms and brine shrimp would also work, but I've never fed them to my bettas. I don't really think their a big deal to use, but some people don't want to bother with them. Bloodworms are cheap (couple bucks, $2.79 from my lfs), and will last up to 3 weeks in a little cup kept in the refrigorator. I never end up using the whole cup before they go bad, so I just throw the rest out when they start looking discolored or smell... not so fresh. Just use a toothpick or paperclip to drop a couple into the tank at feeding time. I use Hikari Betta Bio Gold pellets in the morning, with live bloodworms (or frozen if I run out) at night. One of my females actually jumps out the the water for pellets in the morning at feeding time. All my bettas are very active and healthy, have great color, and regrow torn fins at super quick rates.

Live worms should not be a staple.


----------



## SlavetoImpulse (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. 

So, at the risk of sounding, once again, like an idiot, what does "If" stand for?


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

lfs... L F S.... local fish store 

i second the hikari betta bio gold. its like 3 bucks from petsmart and it lasts me 3-4 weeks for 7 female bettas.


----------



## Piranha Joe (Apr 10, 2008)

I had read that almond leaves will help the betta's fins heal better... and it helps for breeding as well, I guess...anyone else heard this?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

It has antibiotic/bacterial properties that will help prevent infection and scarring in a fish healing. It also brings down pH, adds tannins and lots of other things that betta fish like. It would definitely not hurt to add some indian almond leaf.


----------



## Piranha Joe (Apr 10, 2008)

it won't hurt any other fish, will it? the tank has got mickey mouse platys, a cory and a female betta....so far..


----------

